# Need some advice (now a gloat!)



## alamocdc (Dec 11, 2006)

LOML told me I could get a new lathe for our anniversary and I need to know what y'all think. One choice is the Nova DVR XP. The other is the Powermatic 3520B. Cost is virtually the same when equipped like I want. So what say the experts?


----------



## darbytee (Dec 11, 2006)

When given the choice Billy, always go with the mustard.[][]

Seriously though, I love my Powermatic. I can't really imagine ever outgrowing it.


----------



## Dario (Dec 11, 2006)

Billy,

Between the two, my choice is the PM also...but I may be biased  [].


----------



## mrcook4570 (Dec 11, 2006)

My local club got the Powermatic earlier this year.  It is rock solid and exceptionally smooth.  It also has a ridiculous amount of low end torque.  I can't offer any knowledge of the Nova, but I wouldn't hesitate to go for the Powermatic.


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 11, 2006)

The last time I used a Powermatic, was in high school. It wasn't as spiffy as the new ones. I am sure we are all biased about our opinions. But I wouldn't trade my DVR for a Powermatic. But whatever you decide, your in a no loose situation []


----------



## woodbutcher (Dec 11, 2006)

POWERMATIC.


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 11, 2006)

Y'all are making this decision so much easier, thanks (said in my best tongue in cheek)! [}] But I expected nothing less. I knew there would be strong proponents for each and I do appreciate all input. I'll probably have a decision made when I wake up in the morning.


----------



## olsenla (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't think you could go wrong with either one----but I am biased and the more I use my DVR XP, the more I love it.

Larry


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Dec 12, 2006)

^^ What he said.[}]


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 12, 2006)

POWERMATIC-ALSO.


----------



## Dario (Dec 12, 2006)

Check your email for more "info"

I will probably be welcoming you to the "mustard" club soon! [}] LMAO


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 12, 2006)

Dario, I can't check my email from here. You'll have to email me at work.

Come on, whatcha waitin' on? THe suspense is killing me.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 12, 2006)

Billy, why don't you show a pic of both to your wife and get her to pick, that way if you don't like it you can blame her[]

I just asked my wife the same and she said %$%*&


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />Billy, why don't you show a pic of both to your wife and get her to pick, that way if you don't like it you can blame her[]
> 
> I just asked my wife the same and she said %$%*&



Riiight... that's about as likely as me picking her out a new pair of shoes! She either wouldn't like them, or complain about not having anything to go with them and have to go shopping. Either way, I lose.[}][]

I'm pretty sure my mind is made up.  Will know more tonight.


----------



## Dario (Dec 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Dario, I can't check my email from here. You'll have to email me at work.
> 
> Come on, whatcha waitin' on? THe suspense is killing me.



You'll have to wait 'till tonight...may take time to take in all the info that I sent you [}]


----------



## Dario (Dec 12, 2006)

What the heck...read on.

http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=2767364&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=

http://www.woodturner.org/vbforum/showthread.php?t=3067

IF you decide with PM 3520, these threads may help you...

http://www.woodturner.org/vbforum/showthread.php?t=909&highlight=3520+spindle+lock
http://www.woodturner.org/vbforum/showthread.php?t=1839


----------



## Dario (Dec 12, 2006)

I like these 2 comments...

"In my opinion frankly they are not even in the same league. I turned a little bit on one at Woodcraft. It is a VERY nice lathe, but is more equalivet to a JET 1642 than the Powermatic... I don't know how/ why Powermatic does it, but the 3520 has to be the best bargain in the whole turning world. If it sold for $3500 it still would be a good deal."

and

"I vote 3520. The DVR is a darn good lathe but it comes in a distant second in this race."


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 12, 2006)

Powermatic----you get service from Tenn. Plus you just got to love mustard.


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 12, 2006)

First, thanks to all for the input!!!

I went and did it... gave the nod to order the mustard (and a new SN2 chuck and a couple sets of jaws for the new lathe). [:0] Couple that w/the hollowing tools I bought recently and I'm rarin' to go. I'm not sure if I'll get it before I head down to Texas for Christmas, but I know it'll be waiting on me when I get back and I'm more excited than a kid w/a new fishin' pole!!!!!!


----------



## Dario (Dec 12, 2006)

Congrats and welcome to the mustard club!!! [}]

I think/believe you won't regret this purchase.

Now go and give Norma hugs and kisses! []

BTW, does she know that you might end up spending more time in the shop with this lathe than her when it gets there?  Or is that her intention? hmmm [}] LOL


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 12, 2006)

Why would anyone need all that stuff to turn a pen?


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />Why would anyone need all that stuff to turn a pen?



B/c I might want to turn a really BIG pen... [}][] and some other stuff I've been playing with.


----------



## Dario (Dec 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />Why would anyone need all that stuff to turn a pen?



LOL

Maybe he want to make some really big pens for someone with really big hands? []


----------



## vick (Dec 12, 2006)

Maybe some people have other turning interests besides pens.


----------



## guts (Dec 12, 2006)

he better not be hugging and kissing on my wife(norma).[!]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vick_
> <br />Maybe some people have other turning interests besides pens.


Yeah I thought about that.
I like to get something right before I move on.
Tunnel vision.


----------



## darbytee (Dec 12, 2006)

Congrats Billy. I'm sure you'll love it. I can't wait to see pics of the huge pen.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 12, 2006)

Billy, is it possible to be happy for you and jealous at the same time?[]

Looking forward to new projects from you.

Cav


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 12, 2006)

Yes, Cav, it is. I know because I was the same way when Dario got his! The sad part; it won't be in before I leave. The glad part; Dario told me I could test drive his while I was down there.


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Dec 12, 2006)

Now, now, where is your Christmas spirit.  A Christmas miracle could happen and it could be here before you leave, or not.[]


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 12, 2006)

Dang it, Charles, don't be gettin' my hopes up like that. I'm all giddy as it is![]


----------



## Dario (Dec 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tangboy5000_
> <br />Now, now, where is your Christmas spirit.  A Christmas miracle could happen and it could be here before you leave, or not.[]



Charles,

Does this mean you are out on the open as Powermatic Lathe dealer??? [}][][]


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Dec 13, 2006)

I wouldn't call it open as of yet, but anyone who can pick up some JET or Powermatic equipment in Cincinnati PM or e-mail me with what you're in the market for.


----------

